# Any Zooey Dechannel fans?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Loved her in The HitchHikers Guide years ago and someone just mentioned she was on SNL and linked me.

Awesome skit IMHO. I rarely if ever watch SNL (blue moon) so I don't know too many good skits on that show other then the classic 'What is love' with Jim Carrey.

Didn't know she did SNL and sings till someone mentioned and linked me on some online chats. I don't really watch anything else but the news mostly on the TV and some history/discovery/foodtv and don't follow any of the celeb/star stuff.





 <3 Zooey's kareoke channel.  <3


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Yup. Love her!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://collegecandy.com/2012/01/05/zooey-deschanel-is-surprisingly-thrifty/

Heard of this a month ago in the news. WTF did that lawyer have to release her finanical details? $1000 groceries and being pretty thrifty... I wonder how her cooking is? 

I remember watching Top Chef a year ago and she held a guest party and the competitors ad to cook for them and at the last moment IIRC the judges dropped the bomb that one of the guests (Zooey) cn't eat certian things which threw a curve ball into the challenge. Turns out she's got allergies to eggs, dairy, and wheat gluten. 



> Deschanel-who is allergic to eggs, dairy, and wheat gluten[49]-formerly adhered to a vegan diet.[50] She was featured on episode eight of season one of Bravo's Top Chef Masters, in which the chefs participating in the competition were challenged to cater a vegan lunch party for her family and friends using no eggs, dairy, soy, or gluten.[51] However, according to a March 2010 interview with Health magazine, she had to come off the diet because her food sensitivities made it too difficult for her to stay healthy as a vegan.[
> 
> Source : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zooey_Deschanel


Man... allergies suck. Missing out on some yummy foods.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha. just found this while watching youtube.






Zooey to the rescue (yes I know it's not actually her).


----------

